#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости буддизма >  > > >  >  >  Учение в Дхарамсале,  с 15 по 17 сентября.

## Galina

*15 сентября* в Дхарамсале начались трёхдневные учения Его Святейшества Далай-Ламы по основам буддизма, даруемые по просьбе большой группы учеников из Кореи. Как выяснилось в первый день учения, Его Святейшество принял решение в эти три дня в очередной раз дать наставления по одному из своих любимых сочинений -- "Комментарию к бодхичитте" (jangchub semdrel) Нагарджуны. На учении в главном храме Дхарамсалы, на котором на сей раз собралось небывалое количество слушателей не только из Кореи, но и из других стран, в том числе и россияне, Его Святейшество отметил, что есть два вида способа комментирования текстов -- когда учитель разъясняет сложные положения учения, оставляя без толкования более простые, и другой, когда учитель, не решаясь комментировать самые сложные постулаты, в основном уделяет внимание более простым моментам. Его Святейшество пошутил, что отдаст предпочтение второму способу. Однако его комментарии, как обычно, отличались необыкновенной глубиной и многогранностью, и в них сочетался традиционный подход Сутры Махаяны с толкованиями Высшей йога-тантры и Дзогчен. 

Его Святейшество Далай-лама «по науке» сравнил тибетских и корейских монахов

*16 сентября* в главном храме Дхарамсалы, где за день до этого начались ежегодные трёхдневные учения Его Святейшества Далай-ламы по просьбе учеников из Кореи, Его Святейшество, давая наставления по одному из своих излюбленных сочинений Нагарджуны «Толкование бодхичитты», необычным образом увязал недавние открытия западной науки в области физиологии человеческого организма с монашескими традициями в Тибете и Корее. При чрезвычайно большом скоплении слушателей из разных стран, в том числе и россиян, Далай-лама в шутку провёл параллели между научными изысканиями последних лет и традиционной монашеской одеждой. По его словам, учёные утверждают, что, когда у человека возникает страх, вся кровь приливает к его ногам, чтобы «быстрее убежать» от того, чего он испугался. В этом смысле, как отметил Его Святейшество, и тибетские, и корейские монахи и монахини, которые носят длинные одеяния, должны сначала подобрать полы своих длинных одеяний, и только потом «улепётывать» -- в этом их сходство. Когда же человека переполняет чувство гнева, то, по мнению учёных, кровь приливает к его рукам, чтобы он мог быстрее «отколотить обидчика», и тогда, по словам Его Святейшества, выигрывают тибетские монахи и монахини, которые носят одежды без рукавов и поэтому «всегда готовы к бою». Корейским же монахам придётся сначала «засучить» длинные рукава своих традиционных серых монашеских халатов, и они «потеряют время», пошутил Далай-лама...
В течение трёх дней, с 15 по 17 сентября, Его Святейшество Далай-лама дарует в Дхарамсале учения по «Толкованию бодхичитты» (jangchub semdrel) Нагарджуны по просьбе большой группы корейских учеников, а также для членов тибетской Сангхи и значительного числа слушателей из разных стран. Эти учения главным образом посвящены теме развития двух видов бодхичитты – относительной и абсолютной, где первая – устремлённость к просветлению ради блага всех живых существ, а вторая – постижение пустоты (абсолютной реальности всех вещей) с помощью этой альтруистической устремлённости.

Текст перевода "Комментария к бодхичитте" можно прочитать на сайте www.mahayana.ru. 
http://www.mahayana.ru/dharma/text/p006/
http://www.mahayana.ru/dharma/2007Nagarjuna/#audio

Учения сопровождаются синхронным переводом на русский язык и будут вскоре доступны в аудиозаписи на сайте www.mahayana.ru.

http://vkontakte.ru/club6614420

----------

